# Bamma Boy's in Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">My good friend and Duck hunting buddy Claude, and Barry brought Chuck fishing today Chuck had not fished in 8-10 yrs but it did not take long before he was hauling them in... Man we had an AWESOME TRIP! Great weather and tide coming in. We got on the fish first stop and only moved one time before limiting out on nice speckled trout. Off to the marsh to chase some redfish in the shallows, the guy?s put some in the box to top things off and we headed for the dock before it got to hot.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">LIMITE OUT! 75 Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">6 Beautiful Redfish<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2 Drums<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice, big mess of trout.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Now that's putting them on the fish :bowdown


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Still looks like you are getting in the quality of fish also Gene. :bowdown

Once I figure out the football schedule this year with the youngest I will give you a call.


----------

